# "This is not a Shell product"



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

That's what it said on a diesel pump at a Shell station outside Augusta, GA (exit 199 on I-20), when I stopped there today to fill-up. I got curious and went inside to ask the attendant. She explained to me that the diesel was coming from "Pope" (a transport company based in SC), which also delivers their Shell gasoline.

I ended up only getting enough to get me home, as I didn't know what quality the diesel would be. Worked just fine, didn't feel a difference. Anybody else seen similar label?


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

My local Exxon stations have the same type of sign on their diesel pumps.


----------



## autoJeff (Oct 1, 2009)

I've seen that when traveling. The fuel might be fine, but given an option I choose to avoid it.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

The brand name at fueling stations is the brand of gasoline. Diesel fuel tends to be sold by local/regional distributors. There are two Shell stations about three miles from my house: one to the east and one to the west. I doubt either sells Shell diesel, but I do know the one to the east gives me two more mpg's.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

autoJeff said:


> I've seen that when traveling. The fuel might be fine, but given an option I choose to avoid it.


I suspect they may just be more honest and put up the signs. I'll bet a lot of diesel isn't really the brand of the station sign.


----------



## grapes87 (Feb 22, 2011)

dunderhi said:


> The brand name at fueling stations is the brand of gasoline. Diesel fuel tends to be sold by local/regional distributors. There are two Shell stations about three miles from my house: one to the east and one to the west. I doubt either sells Shell diesel, but I do know the one to the east gives me two more mpg's.


Same experience here. Not Shell stations, but based on my two fueling options, one gives higher fuel economy but cost more, the other gives lower fuel economy and costs less.

Since I dislike fueling, I pick the one that provides me with a longer range and less refueling trips.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

Like mentioned, diesel can often be supplied from sources other than the brand on the location and petrol pumps. While chatting with a BP rep about diesel, he said that a privately-owned retailer has the choice of going with the normal branded #2 diesel, Premier diesel (if available), or an unbranded diesel. The retailer can also conceivably switch at any time.

BP stations here in NC that are "Kangaroo" stations often sell Kangaroo diesel, not the BP product.


----------



## bayoucity (Jun 11, 2010)

I think sometimes we need to count our blessings because we won't have to deal with the label below:


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

bayoucity said:


> I think sometimes we need to count our blessings because we won't have to deal with the label below:


Sure, but we get the biodiesel issue instead. I believe in Illinois yotu can get up to 20% biodiesel in the pump and they do not even have to tell you it's 20% biodiesel.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

As of July 1, 2008 IL State law requires 6-20% Bio label whenever Bio content is higher that 5% and less or equal than 20%. That is the law but practically maybe different, and enforcement of the proper labeling does not exist. 
Illinois Compiled Statutes 815 ILCS 370 Motor Fuel and Petroleum Standards Act. Section 4.1


----------



## SeeYal (Aug 28, 2007)

bayoucity said:


> I think sometimes we need to count our blessings because we won't have to deal with the label below:


found a non brand coop that still has gas with NO ethanol... fuel there once a week... reswt of the time... Shell product:thumbup:


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

I am just curious - what is #2 diesel? I see that on the pumps, but have no idea what does it mean... thanks


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Diesel #2 is the standard diesel that is used by virtually all road vehicles nowadays. Diesel #1 is lighter, has less energy, and flows better in cold weather... in the old days, was the same as kerosine. Now in the age of ultra-low sulfur fuels and additives for lubricity and such, I suspect diesel #1 and kerosine may be different. Diesel #1 was blended with #2 in the Winter to stop the fuel from gelling or waxing in cold weather. Nowadays, Diesel #2 is used year-round, with it's formulation being automatically changed for the Winter months to prevent gelling and waxing by the distributor in cold climates. Because of this reformulation, Winter diesel has less energy and you will typically notice a drop in MPG when they switch over to the lower energy Winter diesel formulation.


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

thx for info!


----------

